
ARM to be acquired by Softbank - tnorthcutt
https://arstechnica.co.uk/business/2016/07/arm-to-be-acquired-by-softbank/
======
CarolineW
This story has been well covered by other submissions[0] - does this
particular report add anything new?

[0]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ARM%20Softbank&sort=byDate&dat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ARM%20Softbank&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

